# Borderlands Klass-Mod zum Munition regenerieren ?



## Texer (24. September 2012)

Hi,

wollte mal fragen ob jemand evtl. nen Mod zum regenerieren von Munition gefunden hat? O. eine Waffe die Reg. drauf hat? Also in den ersten 27lvln nix derart gefunden und die Munition vom Sniper is dauert leer -.- .


----------



## Hawkins (24. September 2012)

Bin zwar erst level 20 aber hab auch noch nix derartiges gefunden, auch meine 3 Freunde mit denen ich zusammen spiel haben noch keine Items mit Ammo Regen gefunden. Einige Klassen haben Talente für Ammo Regen, ob es auch Items damit gibt weis ich nicht.

Wenn du mit Eridium genug Ammocapacity hast sollte das doch schon gehn oder? Ich renn zb mit 1000 Assault Rifle, 130 Shotgun, 27 Rocket - Ammo rum und es liegt ja eigentlich überall Munition rum. Man muss halt nur gelegentlich die Waffen wechseln.


----------



## MichaelG (24. September 2012)

In Borderlands 1 gabs einen Class Mod für den Assault. Der hieß 2. Schütze und beinhaltete u.a. die Funktion Munitionsregeneration. Den bekam ich ungefähr schon ab Level 15. Ist aber reiner Zufall, wann es den gibt. Immer mal die Gegner abgrasen, alle Kisten öffnen und auch mal im Automaten danach sehen.


----------



## Mothman (24. September 2012)

Genau, du musst einfach deine maximale Munitionsmenge auf dem Schwarzmarkt hochleveln. Dann hast du auch solche Probleme nicht mehr. Am Anfang kommt es schon manchmal zur Knappheit. Aber schau dich in der Welt um. Es gibt überall - mal mehr, mal weniger - versteckte Munitionskisten/Depots. Und die Verkaufsautomaten sind doch eigentlich auch recht fair verteilt, so dass man immer mal wieder einkaufen kann.


----------



## Texer (24. September 2012)

Hab die Snipermuni auf 108, bekomm da nix mehr. Kisten u.s.w. is klar, aber in manchen Situationen wird es richtig eng.


----------



## Mothman (24. September 2012)

Texer schrieb:


> Hab die Snipermuni auf 108, bekomm da nix mehr. Kisten u.s.w. is klar, aber in manchen Situationen wird es richtig eng.


 So soll es ja auch sein. Das macht ja auch einen Teil des Anspruchs aus, dass man mit seinen Ressourcen haushaltet. 
Finde ich jedenfalls. 
Du solltest immer nach Möglichkeit wissen, mit welcher Art von Gegner du es in welchem Gebiet zu tun bekommst. Dann kannst du die entsprechenden Elementar-Waffen mitnehmen und verbrauchst dadurch schon mal viel weniger Munition. Wenn ein Gegner anfällig für ein bestimmtes Element ist, dann braucht er weniger Treffer, wenn man die richtige Waffe wählt. 
Also nicht immer nur mit einer Waffe für jede Situation, sondern sein Arsenal an die Gegebenheiten anpassen.
Auch eine Waffe mit "Slag"-Element sollte man immer dabei haben. Erst die Gegner "slaggen", dann abknallen. Spart unglaublich an Munition und Zeit.

Es ist halt auch ein wenig Taktik mit im Spiel.

EDIT:
Es spricht ja auch nichts dagegen, dass du 5 Sniper-Rifles mitnimmst.  Für jedes Element eines.

Zum Beispiel: Die Roboter immer mit Corrosive-Damage bekämpfen! Das mögen die nicht. 
Gegner aus Fleisch und Blut ohne Schild immer mit Feuer-Element-Waffen. Gegner mit Schild erstmal das Schild mit Elektro-Schock-Waffen runterballern....usw.


----------



## Texer (24. September 2012)

Genauso mach ich es (hab 4 Sniper dabei), nur wenn die Muni alle is, schießt auch kein Sniper ^^ . Muß ich mir mal noch SMG etc. zulegen. Aber son Mod wie in Teil 1 wär nice. Mal guggn vielleicht kommt was beim zweiten Durchlauf.


----------



## Mothman (24. September 2012)

Texer schrieb:


> Genauso mach ich es (hab 4 Sniper dabei), nur wenn die Muni alle is, schießt auch kein Sniper ^^ . Muß ich mir mal noch SMG etc. zulegen. Aber son Mod wie in Teil 1 wär nice. Mal guggn vielleicht kommt was beim zweiten Durchlauf.


 Ich halt auch die Augen für dich offen, ob ich irgendwas in der Richtung finde. Und falls, poste ich es hier.
Was für eine Klasse spielst du?


----------



## Texer (24. September 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ich halt auch die Augen für dich offen, ob ich irgendwas in der Richtung finde. Und falls, poste ich es hier.
> Was für eine Klasse spielst du?


 Das is aba nett  , bin zur Zeit mit dem Axton unterwegs, werde aber wenn es komplett durch ist (lvl50) die Sirene anfangen (mainchar in BL1).


----------

